# clamp/jig



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

do i always need clamps or a jig to tie pouches on your elastic

cheers phil7


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It sure does make it easier. It's like have a big pile wood to cut with a dull ax. You can labor endlessly or take a few minutes to sharpen the ax to make the job easier.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

No, but its tough for some people. Ive never used anything but my fingers for tying.


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi there,

I just decided to put here my HM jig. It is nothing special but very helpful.
All at all this one cost me 5 dollars and 10 minutes of my time to save me hours  Just quick idea how simple this one can go.


----------

